# High intuitives versus High sensors...



## StevieRay (Jun 9, 2010)

Posted a similar thread in the intuitive feeler forums... I've noticed in myself a certain view point that comes across as prejudiced: I honestly do not view any sensors (especially high sensors) as intelligent... I know they have a practical intelligence and the planet would not run if it was full of vissionaries without the mindless doers... Do any of you find yourselves having similar notions?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

No. I know too many smart ones. And they are certainly not "mindless."

But you're certainly not alone in your opinion, sadly.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh yeah.

Really strong sensors drive me nuts. SJ's in particular.

They have no need or interest in the long view, theory, or governing idea. They just want to know why my room is still dirty. :dry:

Makes it hard to accept them as intelligent. Even though I know many that are genuinely smart.


----------



## StevieRay (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I understand that they have different intelligences... I accept it but I guess I should rephrase myself and use the word simple... I don't understand people that are content with the simple things... Sure the term can mean alot of different things... I have met sensors that were not heavy sensors and they were intelligent but the heavy sensors just seem like animals to me... They can be one with their envirnment but some of them lack the ability for higher forms of thought (depth)...


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

StevieRay said:


> Well I understand that they have different intelligences... I accept it but I guess I should rephrase myself and use the word simple... I don't understand people that are content with the simple things... Sure the term can mean alot of different things... I have met sensors that were not heavy sensors and they were intelligent but the heavy sensors just seem like animals to me... They can be one with their envirnment but some of them lack the ability for higher forms of thought (depth)...


They're the kid that kept asking, "Are we there, yet?" They're creatures of the moment. Makes it difficult to take them seriously.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks to me like being a high intuitive skews your view of what intelligence is towards intuition.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Could intuitives get by without sensors?

Maybe.

We'd innovate and theorize, and we could still take action and build stuff. Just imagine a bunch of nerds building a pyramid. A lot would die and it would be inefficient, but eventually it would get done.

But could sensors carry out the same designs that intuitives do? And I'm talking about science and the humanities (U.S. Constitution, anyone?). No; it's behaviorally impossible. Sensors do not design like that. I can't imagine a sensor conceiving of something like the U.S. constitution or even our modern business accounting system (designed by an Italian intuitive, used by sensors). 

I think, hypothetically, if we were to make all intuitives disappear, humans would be stuck in one mode of existence forever, never advancing, never enriching.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

I've known quite a few super smart sensors and a few airhead intuitives, most of whom where self-aggrandizing to boot.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

StevieRay said:


> Well I understand that they have different intelligences... I accept it but I guess I should rephrase myself and use the word simple... I don't understand people that are content with the simple things... Sure the term can mean alot of different things... I have met sensors that were not heavy sensors and they were intelligent but the heavy sensors just seem like animals to me... They can be one with their envirnment but some of them lack the ability for higher forms of thought (depth)...


I also think that heavy sensors resemble animals. 

I mean, what difference is there between a heavy ESTP and great white shark, for example? Besides the shark not being able to talk because its species didn't evolve the need to, both creatures are just really adept at moving and seize immediate opportunities.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Seriously, you guys need to get out more. Your perspective is rather limited.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Seriously, you guys need to get out more. Your perspective is rather limited.


Am I wrong?


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

TiNeSi said:


> I've known quite a few super smart sensors and a few airhead intuitives, most of whom where self-aggrandizing to boot.


Define "super smart."


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> Am I wrong?


Yes, yes you are.

Try interacting with more sensors, whilst also stepping outside your bias as much as possible. You will see epic competence and plenty of intelligence - with some of them anyway. All types have their idiots - quite obviously. Processing differences do not mean one cannot arrive at the same place.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have known some highly intelligent sensing types. It is possible that you haven't encountered them because they could sense, even at a distance, that you were an arrogant elitist, and knew to avoid you. It is also possible that you have encountered them, but were so blinded by your prejudices that you failed to recognize their intelligence for what it was, simply because it took on a different form from that which you value. 

Oh, and...



forum rules said:


> 13. No Discriminatory Remarks
> Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion* or gender identity, and homophobic remarks. I'd like to take this a step further and coin a new term called typism. *We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by type. *Joking is acceptable but should a member take offense they should ask that line of joking to stop. If it does not cease at that point, corrective actions will be taken.
> 
> Definition typism (adj. n.): 1. A pejorative where a person is denied a service or opportunity based on their personality type.
> ...


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Not having an interest in iNtuitive-oriented conversation is not the same as not having the capacity for it. We iNtuitives talk about Sensors dismissing our thoughts...and then all too often turn around and do the same thing right back.


----------



## Cman (Sep 24, 2010)

I am a very high intuitive (~90%). My dad is a pretty solid sensor while my mom is a moderate intuitive. My dad, though he would never come up with my random thoughts on his own, immediately understands my point when I voice them. My mom, on the other hand, doesn't even grasp the basic premise behind my point. I prefer discussions with my dad.

It does seem that intuitives tend to be more intelligent (in the IQ sense), but it is certainly not the case for for everyone.


----------



## StevieRay (Jun 9, 2010)

Have been out and have lived all over the world and have seen more cultures by age 12 then most people have in their whole life... I do have some perspective and I always love analyzing my environment and the people therein. I always dig for more in people and I am constantly disappointed; I have found solace among like minded individuals that are intuitives... I have seen some air-headed intuitives as well as clever sensors; but since this forum puts people into type casts I will speak of generalities; if generalities are to be avoided one must not join a forum of this nature to begin with... 

I am not putting every one in a simple category but I am talking about the deer-in-the-headlight sensors out there. Doesn't mean one's actions should be disrespectful or disdainful in regards to them... But I digress that not all men are created equal (in every area) and I do marvel at the diversity and appreciate it; I accept that life isn't fair and wasn't designed to be... Sensors run loops around me in practical matters and I appreciate my sensor friends; prejudices however breed more prejudices so the cycle does have to stop somewhere along the line...


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i like to think i am intelligent. i am also an extremely high sensor. funnily enough, many definitions of intelligence are based upon environmental awareness, recognition and application....hmmmmmm. sorting, analyzing, sequencing, mathematics, verbal communication, etc. are all high points evaluated on an iq test, and (i am sure this is shocking) are usually the high points in most sensor-type personalities. the world could not function with just intuitives, and neither could the world function with just sensors. we need both in order to progress. 

where exactly does this notion of yours come from? the fact that most sensors would be attuned to your physical environment? how does that relate to being unintelligent? (from your post it seems like you are mostly just bothered by us in general because of our nagging tendency). i can walk into a room and immediately know if something is misplaced or if something is 'off', i am usually the one who can find things when people ask for them (surprise! normally the people who have lost them are ~~~~intuitives~~~~~~), i can take other people's ideas and organize them in a way that makes sense, and my ideas generally have a starting, middle and end-point and aren't distracting for people to read. 

i am easy to understand and i have a good ability to make complicated ideas very simple. i easily understand theory, despite not coming up with them myself most of the time, and i am usually the one people go to if they want something explained to them concisely. i have the ability to read a book and immediately understand what is going on. i don't know about you, but intelligence to me seems a lot more focused on understanding than it does on generation. and understanding is something every type has the potential to be good at. 

i'm not theoretically minded at all, and yes, that is a flaw -- but everybody has flaws. no one is good at everything, but just because someone doesn't spend most of their time in their head imagining things or envisioning the future or coming up with new theories doesn't make them unintelligent. it just makes their intelligence different.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

You might want to check out this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/30647-intuitives-complex-sensors-simple.html

Also, from your perspective, what's the difference between a "heavy" sensor versus a "light" one?


----------



## StevieRay (Jun 9, 2010)

chaeriean said:


> i like to think i am intelligent. i am also an extremely high sensor. funnily enough, many definitions of intelligence are based upon environmental awareness, recognition and application....hmmmmmm. sorting, analyzing, sequencing, mathematics, verbal communication, etc. are all high points evaluated on an iq test, and (i am sure this is shocking) are usually the high points in most sensor-type personalities. the world could not function with just intuitives, and neither could the world function with just sensors. we need both in order to progress.


I did acknowledge that the world honestly could not function without both... I realize in my own cognitive functions how impractical my applications can be in real life. I just have a feeling of disconnect at times in regards to many sensors and I am sure they feel the same with me at times. There are many different forms of intelligence. You can watch the TV screen and listen to some athletes that can't form a sentence to save their life but when you watch them in action a person would totally excuse their lack of the first intelligence and marvel at the intelligence of their motor skills...


----------

